# Goggle and helmet colors?



## Harolddd

Hey guys, 

So right now I am looking to get a new helmet since last year I used my dad helmet which was to large for me. So I am probably going to get the Smith Holt helmet but my question pertains to color combination. Will it look weird to have a black helmet with white goggles and vice versa. Right now I have some white goggles that I primarily use and am trying to decide between white or black helmet.


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$

my personal opinion is black-white or white-black, they still go good together
color should not be your big issue on deciding though haha


----------



## lo0p

BoBBYdaBo$$ said:


> color should *NOT* be your big issue on deciding though haha


I fixed it for you


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$

lo0p said:


> I fixed it for you


thanks haha, i hate when i think i type stuff and end up not doing it haha


----------



## Harolddd

BoBBYdaBo$$ said:


> my personal opinion is black-white or white-black, they still go good together
> color should not be your big issue on deciding though haha


Ok I didn't think it would but just wanted to get a different opinion. Yeah it's not I'm getting the Holt either way just wanted to make the best choice I could lol


----------



## craig-b

I rock black goggles and a white helmet. I think it looks sick. White goggles and black helmet would look dope too. Black and white will always look good together no matter what it is.


----------



## grafta

I was gonna be a smart-ass and say black and white are not colours... but it turns out that you can argue that point so I won't :laugh:

I rock a black helmet with white frame/black strap ashburys :dunno:

Haven't had too many negative comments :thumbsup:


----------



## Redmond513

craig-b said:


> I rock black goggles and a white helmet. I think it looks sick. White goggles and black helmet would look dope too. Black and white will always look good together no matter what it is.



ditto. I rock the same color setup.


The fit of the helmet/goggles is more important than the color so make sure that this is secondary.


----------



## notter123

i got the white smith holt helmet, with white framed smith phenom goggles.. looks pretty cool I think!


----------



## grafta

I kinda hate white gear, gets so dirty quickly. Its the only downfall cos it usually looks good


----------



## readimag

Who cares what it looks like I have a brown helmet with lime green, brown and black goggles I painted it white for this season and I am sure it will get painted again.


----------



## jrfrancisco712

Dude... that black helmet will go with any color goggles. No need to worry.


----------



## sm0ke

neon pink goggles and a neon yellow helmet....siiiiick:laugh:


----------



## notter123

grafta said:


> I kinda hate white gear, gets so dirty quickly. Its the only downfall cos it usually looks good


gonna have to agree with you on that one!

my next helmet won't be white either, It looks cool but gets dirty way to easy. My goggles on the other hand look brand new still and I've had them for 3 years.


----------



## grafta

notter123 said:


> gonna have to agree with you on that one!
> 
> my next helmet won't be white either, It looks cool but gets dirty way to easy. My goggles on the other hand look brand new still and I've had them for 3 years.


As i mentioned, my Ashburys are white frames with black straps. That combo is ok cos plastic doesn't get too dirty. I had an old pair of shitty goggs that were all white that took about 5mins til they looked like hobofodder. Depends what kinda of plastic too, matte white attracts more grub imo


----------



## Jenzo

You can dye white goggles, bit of a hassle but mine turned out great.


----------



## mrmidWest

I have a gray helmet with black goggles and it looks pretty clean..


----------

